
The portable cloud - quicksilver03
http://www.karan.org/blog/2015/10/15/portable-cloud/
======
rwmj
As well as building this brilliant proper portable cloud, Karanbir also helped
me to choose parts for my rather cheaper non-portable caseless alternative:

[https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2014/04/28/caseless-
virtualizatio...](https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2014/04/28/caseless-
virtualization-cluster-part-5/#content)

------
tehno
There was another article on creating a portable cloud setup with Intel NUCs
at Joyent blog few months back:

[https://www.joyent.com/blog/spin-up-a-docker-dev-test-
enviro...](https://www.joyent.com/blog/spin-up-a-docker-dev-test-environment-
in-60-minutes-or-less)

I wonder what the cost difference would be between this setup and the original
article box?

------
togusa
I thought this was why things like the big end ThinkPad W-series exists?

I still run 3-4 VMs at the same time on my ancient X201 on Hyper-V.

------
lawlessone
what are the advantages of this over just having a machine with many VMs?

~~~
jo909
If you are messing with virtualization setups, hypervisors and low level
os/kernel things you often can't (or at least don't want to for speed,
stability etc) be in a virtualized environment as your base layer.

